# make a Pokedex Entry for the user aboe



## SquishierCobra (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll start with the first user I can think of.
Example:
Vladimir Putin's LJ

The Politician Pokemon
Type: Normal
This Pokemon tends to speak only in Russian, and each one tends to have a stash of remains from n00bs it has eaten, hidden somewhere awful.


----------



## Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

SquishierCobra

Jelly Snake Pokemon
Type: Ground
This Pokemon is secretly a nerd. However, each one thinks that it is the only nerd, and therefore spends much time boasting about it. 

(Sorry I don't know you very well)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Third gen style GOGOGO.

#??? EVERGLIDER

FAERY CAT PKMN

THIS POKéMON IS RARELY SEEN. MANY CLAIM TO HAVE SEEN IT NEAR DRAGONFLY CAVES.


----------



## Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

#??? I LIEK SQUIRTLES

SQUIRTLE CLONE PKMN

THIS POKEMON VICIOUSLY ATTACKS ANY WHO MISTAKE IT FOR A REGULAR SQUIRTLE WITH ITS BASEBALL BAT. IT LIEKS SUNGLASSES.


----------



## Mai (Aug 28, 2011)

#??? EVERGLIDER

BUTTERFLY CAT PKMN

HAPPY AND CAREFREE, IT FLIES AROUND THE WORD ON ITS PINK WINGS. TENDS TO CONGREGATE NEAR COMPUTERS AND ENGAGE IN MIRTHFUL ACTIVITIES.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 28, 2011)

#?413 MAI

MIND'S EYE PKMN

THIS POKEMON SEES USING OTHER MEANS THAN ITS EYES. THOUGH IT IS BLINDED, IT GAINS ADVANTAGES OVER ITS OPPONENTS BY BEING ABLE TO SENSE THEIR MOVEMENTS AND DESTROY THEM


----------



## Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

#??? MAI

HOMESTUCK POKEMON

THIS POKEMON IS AN AVID HOMESTUCK FAN AND MAFIA FAN. IT CAN BE FOUND NEAR "GAMES".

Ninja'd!

#??? RESPECTTHEBLADE

SHARP EDGE PKMN

THIS POKEMON LOVES SHARP EDGES AND HONES HIS BLADES WHENEVER POSSIBLE. IT IS SAID TO APPEAR IN THE COMPANY OF GALLADE.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 28, 2011)

*#??? Everglider
Fairy Cat Pokemon
This Pokemon is said to have wished for wings when was just a feline. A fairy gave her her chance.*


----------



## Mai (Aug 28, 2011)

#??? TIMELINE4ALL

TEMPORAL PKMN

A DIGITAL PKMN FROM UNOVA, THIS PSYCHIC CREATURE TRAVELS THROUGH TIME AS IF IT WAS A ROAD. IT HAS GAINED AN IMMENSE KNOWLEDGE OF THE PAST AND FUTURE.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 28, 2011)

#??? MAI

THE HOMESTUCK POKEMON

TENDS TO HAVE A LOT OF RANDOM OUTBURST AND ENJOYS HOMESTUCK. HAS A HUGE RIVALRY WITH WARGLE(I say so so it is official I mean, it's in the Dex so it's true)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wargle

The Eagle Pokémon

The real female counterpart to Braviary. It is very protective of its eggs and capable of using guns.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

sv_01

the Metapod Pokémon

Crawling in caves, hunting dragonflies, this Pokémon will transform into a very convincing debater if its preys are fooled by its Metapod appearance.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 29, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies

Firefly PKMN

This POKéMON often attacks with fireflies, and hates to be confused with a Swadloon.


----------



## Ever (Aug 30, 2011)

#??? I LIEK SQUIRTLES

SUNGLASSES PKMN

THIS SQUIRTLE CLONE POKEMON CAN BE SEEN STRIKING RANDOM THINGS WITH ITS BASEBALL BAT. IT HATES TO BE CONFUSED WITH REGULAR SQUIRTLES.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 31, 2011)

#??? Everglider

Fairy Cat PKMN

This PKMN can often be seen gliding on its gossamer wings. It is said that anyone befriended by this friendly pokemon has made a friend forever.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 31, 2011)

#??? Chief Zackrai

Plush Dragon PKMN

This Pokémon can be seen in dungeons full of steam. It seems to be convinced that it is looking for trolls.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 9, 2011)

#??? sv_01

The unknown Pokémon

Not much is known, but it attempts to save Bibarel from Slavery


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 9, 2011)

#??? WARGLE

The Wargle pokemon

It is typically found in north america, hunting prey for food.


----------



## Ever (Sep 9, 2011)

#??? RK-10

The Puppet Pokemon

This Pokemon has a tendency to appear on chessboards in people's dreams.


----------



## Light (Sep 9, 2011)

#6097141 Everglider

The Buttercat Pokemon

This Pokemon glides about the Forum Games section. Graceful and elegant, it seems to have a right to look at you like o_0.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 10, 2011)

#??? Light Yagami
The Killer Pokemon
This mysterious Pokémon is trying to kill all criminals. It often infiltrates the Mafia.


----------



## Mai (Sep 10, 2011)

#??? SV_01

The Patient PKMN

This PKMN is known for having magnificent self-control abilities, except when it comes to the PKMN BIBAREL. She is passionately defensive of them, and will snatch them from trainers she deems unworthy of keeping them.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 10, 2011)

#??? Mai

the Homestuck PKMN

This pokemon is almost always doing something related to Homestuck. It is said that it even makes various references and gifs of Homestuck in its free time.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

#??? Chief Zackrai

Button Eyes Pokemon

It is said that this Pokemon uses its hypnotic button eyes to convert haters to Homestuck.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 11, 2011)

#??? Everglider

Feline Pokemon

It flies through the sky on its wings, looking for elves. When it is at home, it changes into a heavier form with flaming hair.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 17, 2011)

#??? sv_01
Mysterious Pokemon

Almost nothing is known about this strange Pokemon. It is sometimes mistaken for a Metapod, but nobody knows what it looks like yet.


----------



## Ever (Sep 19, 2011)

#??? FatLuxray

Disguise Pokemon

Although called "Luxray", this Pokemon is actually a subspecies of Squirtle. It gets along well with ILS.

(sv, where did you get the "flaming hair" idea?)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 19, 2011)

#??? Everglider
Winged Cat Pokémon

Flying/Normal

This elegant Pokémon flies across the clouds. It is commonly seen around Forum Games.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Everglider said:


> (sv, where did you get the "flaming hair" idea?)


Your profile picture.

#??? Worst Username Ever

Elf Pokémon

This Pokémon masks the bad feelings about its name with a wide smile. Stars appear in its eyes when it sees a triangle captain.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 19, 2011)

Everglider said:


> #??? FatLuxray
> 
> Disguise Pokemon
> 
> ...


Where did you get the idea I get along well with FL?!?!?!

sv_01

The ??? POKEMON

This POKEMON is really rare. Considered legendary by many.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 19, 2011)

#??? I leik Squirtles
The ??? POKEMON
This POKEMON looks like a Squirtle,but really isn't. It has changed from it's normal state because of its love of Squirtles.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 20, 2011)

#??? Mystic
The Light Pokémon
It is composed of two Pokémon. The Litwick part appears to take happiness energy from the Jirachi part.


----------



## Ever (Sep 21, 2011)

Just because you both have Squirtle avvies.

#??? sv_01

Invisible Pokémon

This Pokemon has never been seen, though legend says that it sometimes takes the form if a Metapod. It likes Bibarel and can be seen around Forum Games.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

#??? Everglider

The Artistic Friendly Pokemon

This pokemon is often seen hanging around Shuckles and Absols (shuckle and absol's best friend, S&ABF) This pokemon has been know to create art from natural surroundings.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 25, 2011)

#??? DarkAura

Dark Flame Pokémon

This Pokémon emits an aura of darkness. It fools its prey with its resemblance to a Litwick.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

#648465 sv_01 
Hidden Pokemon

This Pokemon is hardly ever seen, so people believe it has gone extinct.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

#666
Luxcario

This is a newly discovered Pokemon. Some see ressemblence to a Luxray and Lucario in it. This Pokemon can be seen vastly on TCoD.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

#6

Dark Aura

The Dark Aura Pokémon

This Pokémon tries to spread love and joy throughout TCoD's Forum Games, unfortunately it never succeeds as Haruhi Suzumiya tried that and look what happened there!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 8, 2011)

#??? Yami Angel Christian

The Dark Angel Pokémon

This Pokémon was created to look for information for the purpose of the BBC. It appears to be interested in dragons.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2011)

#??? sv_01

тнɛ ɢℓιтcн ρσκɛмσи

Ƙиσωи тσ cαʋƨɛ ωι∂ɛƨρяɛα∂ cσиғʋƨισи ιи тιɢнт-κиιт ιитɛяиɛт cσммʋиιтιɛƨ ωιтн 404 ɛяяσяƨ αи∂ ʏσʋ ℓσƨт тнɛ ɢαмɛ


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

Vehement Mustelid. the shoehorn pokemon. 
is known for hypnotizing travelers with magic sneasel.


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

#??? SPUNKY THE RAICHU

RAICHU FISH POKEMON

Some say it is Raifish, while other's say it is a fish-eating Raichu. Still others say that it loves fish and protects them. It can be seen near Forum Games.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

#~4? Everglider

The Kewl Beans PKMN

This Pokemon has been known to live in the Cafe of Doom. it is the creator of Kewl Beans and ~Awesome Sauce~. It has been known to also dwell in the Forum Games.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

#-27 DarkAura

The Epilepsy Pokemon

Has been known to give seizures to all who stare into its avatar.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

#463876 Vehement Mustelid
Change Pokemon

This Pokemon has three forms - a four-armed Weavile, a tree and a shoehorn. Each form has its own special Ability.


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

#??? Luxcario

Disguise Pokemon

Some say that it is a mix between a Luxray and a Lucario, while some say that it has been seen in the form of Rainbow Dash. It sometimes gives speeches.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Everglider said:


> #??? SPUNKY THE RAICHU
> RAICHU FISH POKEMON
> Some say it is Raifish, while other's say it is a fish-eating Raichu. Still others say that it loves fish and protects them. It can be seen near Forum Games.


AWESOME-NESS




Everglider, the winged cat pokemon. This pokemon's wings are too small for it to be able to fly, so it spends it's days questionig motives.


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

#??? Spunky the raichu

Composer Pokemon

Though it is very good at songwriting, it refuses to write love songs.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Everglider, the mousepad pokemon.
When googled, all this pokemon turns up is a computer supply website of the same name.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 15, 2011)

Everglider said:


> #??? Luxcario
> 
> Disguise Pokemon
> 
> Some say that it is a mix between a Luxray and a Lucario, while some say that it has been seen in the form of Rainbow Dash. It sometimes gives speeches.


I like that. I will put that in my sig.


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

#??? Luxcario
Cooking Pokemon.

This Pokemon is an excellent cook and loves sponge cake.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

#??? Everglider
the ??? Pokemon
This Pokemon is known for it's shiny wings,and for it's love of art. It is very caring,and will protect most Pokemon.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

#??? Mystic
Teh Maplestory Pokemon

This Pokemon loves Maplestory. It can be seen with Everglider, playing Forum Games or asking her to make Maplestory fanart.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Everglider

The bugging-the-hell-out-of-you Pokémon

This Pokémon likes to tell you off for not being online for a while, even if you do not have internet at home...

(Or was that someone else?)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Yami angel christian.
The BBC pokemon.
According to legend, arceus created this pokemon
for the BBC, but it was chosen by Dave.
(Whatever that means)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

#6

Spunky Raichu

The trying Pokémon

This Pokémon fails to understand Britishness, but, bless, she is a tryer!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

#64864786437846 Yami Angel Christian

The Dragons Pokemon

It can change between two dragon forms. It was created for the BBC, and chosen by Dave.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

#6 Luxcario

FUSION Pokémon

IT'S A FUSION POKÉMON, DAMNIT! RRRUUUNNN!!!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

DPPt:



Luxcario said:


> #64864786437846 Yami Angel Christian
> 
> The Dragons Pokemon
> 
> It can change between two dragon forms. It was created for the BBC, and chosen by Dave.


BW:

#6483468

The Dragons POkemon

Dragon! Run!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

#??? Luxcario

The Electric Aura Pokémon

This Pokémon can shoot electrically charged aura from its metal mane. It appears to hate Unova.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

sv_01 said:


> #??? Luxcario
> 
> The Electric Aura Pokémon
> 
> This Pokémon can shoot electrically charged aura from its metal mane. It appears to hate Unova.


I don't hate Unova.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> I don't hate Unova.


Sorry. I only thought so because of the overly simplified entry being supposed to be from BW.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

sv_01 said:


> Sorry. I only thought so because of the overly simplified entry being supposed to be from BW.


Okay.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 19, 2011)

um I don't know you well but I want to see how mine turns out, SO...

#??? Luxcario

The Fat Pokémon

Luxcarios appear to have changed from being "FatLuxrays," and lost enough weight to be known as "Luxcarios."


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> um I don't know you well but I want to see how mine turns out, SO...
> 
> #??? Luxcario
> 
> ...


Maybe evolving into "The Starslinger" soon.
----------

#6376 Mewtini

The Psychic Pokemon

This Pokemon has a lot of friends. It likes HTML.

*This is a bad Pokedex entry.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Luxcario

The soon-to-leave-us Pokémon

This Pokémon is apparently going to leave TCoD soon, which is a shame as us regulars here in the Games lounge haven't had much of a chance to mess wit'ya!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Yami

The Teaching Teacher Pokemon

Very good at teaching Slowbro the basics in Yugioh. Gives Ulqi-chan a big-guy thumbs up every once and a while.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2011)

#??? Ulqi-chan

The Polar Area Pokémon

This ferocious Pokémon lives on the North Pole. It is known to invade people's houses and eat Glameow.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

#JOMAMA

SV_01

The no-face Pokemon. 

Tends to accuse defenseless Letter K's with the crime of arson. Enjoys hot tubs.


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

#??? Ulqi-chan

The Cat-Eating Pokemon

Though not much is known about this Pokemon, it is said that it enjoys eating cats. It is rumored to have startling green eyes.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

#??? EverGlider

The Yogurt Hating Pokemon

Though we're not sure why, this Pokemon despises yogurt very much. Unbeknownst to us, she loves FROZEN yogurt. Strangely, she can't understand Ulqi-chan's username, but that's alright.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

#???
Ulqi-chan
The ??? Pokemon

this Pokemon loves many kinds of anime. It refers to itself as "AWESOME POSSUM."
A few trainers know about it. 

...that was actually decent


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

(It was beast!!)

#??? Mystic
The SNIFFERDOODLE Pokemon

This Pokemon is a demon from Hell that is put in the SNIFFERDOODLE category. Oddly enough, she loves to eat more than she smells stuff.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

#??? Ulqi-chan
The ??? Pokemon

This Pokemon lives in the Arctic and eats snow leopards. It's name contains Extras references.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

#???
Everglider
The ??? Pokemon

this pokemon can fly very well. It loves to make art. Is often found in Studyland and Homework land because of it's bitter enemy,Work.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Mystic.
The maplestory pokemon.

Little is known about this strange but kind pokemon.
It is said to eat hackers.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu
the ??? pokemon
THIS Pokemon is very kind to others. It sometimes feels sad. Most Pokemon will try to help it.
It is found in the form of a Raichu.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mystic
The Mage Pokémon
This Pokémon can summon flying katanas with its magic wand. It's also able to transform into a combination of Rapidash and Ho-oh.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

#??? SV_01

The ??? Pokemon

This Pokemon has the power to make fish jump at her command. Yes, it might seem unuseful, but next time your at a lake, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2011)

#??? UQUI-CHAN

The Cat-Eating Pokemon

This POKEMON's diet consists entirely of cats, which she plucks out of other's houses while they are asleep. One can later find her lurking inside the house of her prey.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

#???
Mai
The ??? pokemon
This Pokemon can throw knifes. It also likes having gifs.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

Mystic

The Psychic Pokemon

After many years of changing user titles, this Pokemon has (maybe) settled on just one.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

#Derrrrrrrp Luxcario

The _______ Pokemon

Nothing can describe this little known Pokemon, for so little info is known. Is said to like shapes and colors to some extent.


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

#??? Ulqi-chan
The Reference Pokemon

Unbeknownst to us humans, this Pokemon is subtly trying to convert everyone to La-ism.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

#??? EverGlider

The Nyah Cat Pokemon

This Pokemon has a close resemblance to the Nyah Cat. It is unknown if they are related, however.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 25, 2011)

Ulqi-chan
the ??? pokemon
This Pokemon loves eating cats,and will invade your house to eat one.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Mystic

Psychic Pokemon

It resembles a dark fairy. It has now settled on one user title.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Throwing Stars

The Nyan Cat Pokémon

This Pokémon might like granting wishes, we jus don't know...


----------

